# Michigan Hawking Club 2017 Winter Field Meet



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

This has been a great event (open to the public) and it's fun to watch the birds work. If your never observed falconary, you'll be amazed. One of our MS members is a member/participant in this group (Tagz).
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://mhc.clubexpress.com/content.aspx?page_id=87&club_id=231484&item_id=588525
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*MHC 2017 Winter Field Meet*

The Michigan Hawking Club 2017 Winter Field Meet will be Saturday February 4th, 2017.


The Meet Headquarters will be the DeWitt Charter Township Community Center in Lansing Michigan.

This family friendly gathering is the premier event in Michigan falconry and one not to be missed!
*Public Welcome!*

Saturday *Registration* & Breakfast: 8:00am until 10:00am
*Lunch:* 12:00pm to 2:00pm
*Dinner:* 6:00pm to 8:00pm & 50/50
*Auction:* Immediately following dinner

Hawking parties meet at first light and start making plans for the morning hunts. Numerous groups will be headed hawking throughout the morning hours. After lunch, groups will be headed out until dark.

Sunday is strictly a hawking day and The DeWitt Township Community Center will not be open to meeting. Make your Sunday meeting/hawking plans on Saturday!

There are only a few requirements we ask of you to attend:

1. Participate in the auction! It’s fun & really helps the club raise the needed funds to perform the legislative tasks, helps put on these field meets, the picnics, & various other volunteer projects throughout the year. Please bring an item(s) to auction & a pocket full of mad money!!

2. Bring a side dish to pass for lunch or dinner! The club supplies the deli tray for lunch & the meat for dinner. Please bring something to go along with lunch or dinner.

3. Do not bring alcohol! Unfortunately, the DeWitt Charter Township Community Center doesn’t have the proper licensing to allow alcohol & we don’t want to get them into trouble!

4. Bring your family & invite your friends!

5. COME HAWKING WITH US AND HAVE FUN!

As always, we look forward to seeing everyone & happy hunting!

Steve


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing the info, I had meant to but forgot. Hopefully will have some decent weather this year. I will be there but not hunting a bird. I just trapped a new Red-Tailed Hawk this weekend and she will not be ready to hunt before the meet.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Dang..................missed the 2018 meet on Feb 3.

Steve


----------

